# Question about brown top millet maturity



## Foxhole Jr (Oct 14, 2009)

I planted about 4 acres of brown top millet on 08/20/09. Yeah I messed up and planted so it will be maturing in between dove seasons. My question is what does it look like when matured? It is getting a lighter colored green, some of it yellowish, does it turn brown when matured or all yellow? Can I leave most of it standing until I get ready for the birds or will all the seed fall off and rot?


----------



## Jim P (Oct 14, 2009)

When it turns brown, it's mature. After yellow it will start turning brown, I don't think it will hurt to stand for a little while before you have to cut it.


----------



## Delane01 (Oct 14, 2009)

The seed normally do not just fall off. It will last a while if you let it stand. Cutting strips (mowing) and racking or using a drag to break more seed off and uncover ground seed is a good practice. This will regerminate repeatedly.


----------



## sasmojoe (Oct 15, 2009)

*millet*

1st frost will kill it and it will turn brown whether its ready or not


----------



## BirdNut (Oct 16, 2009)

I have found Brown Top Millet isn't very mature at all.  A lot of times I hear snickering from the millet.  I think its either my shooting or perhaps my general appearance, but still not nice.


----------



## Foxhole Jr (Oct 16, 2009)

Birdnut,
I think your right, I heard it yesterday while I was there talking to it, trying to get it to grow.


----------



## BirdNut (Oct 16, 2009)

Foxhole,  be careful if it talks back.  Also, in the spirit of Halloween, I stay out of the corn after seeing a movie called Dead Birds.


----------



## Jim P (Oct 16, 2009)

Foxhole and birdnut, they let you guy's carry a weapon? LOL


----------

